# Litchfield, MI - Western plow setup for a 78-79 F-150



## pmsgarage (Feb 13, 2020)

*Western Uni-mount plow bolt on mount for 78-79 F-150 4wd (rare setup)*
This is a completely bolt on mount, no welding period. It is set up from cable / Hydraulic there only one solenoid. This comes with a 7 1/2' blade, the joy stick setup, two new heavy duty solenoids, and two extra new cables, and electrical harness for the lights. This has been a excellent setup for me because I can install or uninstall in about 2 hours. I bought it about 15 years ago and it has taken everything I put it through. I have taken good care of it, the pump rebuilt last year and I repacked the cylinder that lifts the blade up. and I put all new seals in the side to side and up and down control block. I am not plowing anymore so it needs a good home and someone who can appreciate this western plow that was made in the USA. If your interested in buying this setup the price is 1650.00 firm cash and I do not ship. 517-462-6756 call me not texting I hate texting.


----------

